# Super Lemon Haze for Days !



## TheDude247420 (Mar 20, 2017)

_Super Lemon Haze , can't find anything in my Area , it is getting Old ! Trying Raspberry Kush next , i hope it's Fresh , anyone Familiar with it ? Comments appreciated !_


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 20, 2017)

of hundreds grown and sampled several times even, super lemon haze and ak48 were the only two useless varieties for me and mine. hope you find some good bud soon. go for the chemdogs for the win imo


----------



## sparkygeek (Mar 20, 2017)

I like Super Lemon Haze... I like the almost stealthness of the buzz for daytime. I've never tried Rasberry Kush... I'm not familiar with the genetics so I can't comment on that strain (Sorry). I think the closest I've had to SLH is Ghost Train Haze... It's a little more potent so you'll need less but if you like lemon it has a little lemon smell to it also. The SLH I've had was extremely dank with a strong lemon pledge smell... The GTH lemon smell seemed more subdued to me but it was store bought. Best of Luck!


----------



## TheDude247420 (Mar 20, 2017)

Yeah it's definitely a Very Lemon/Chemical smell , Thanks for your reply . I like Ghost Train but their always out , plenty of Holly Grail Shake though , i pass that by . These new Hybrids are Hit & Miss , so I'm finding out & not cheap. Be cool & Peace Out , brother .


----------



## sparkygeek (Mar 20, 2017)

Peace Dude! The hazes tend to sell out here quickly too! Never had Holy Grail but OG Kush incapacitates me so I stay away during the day... My all-time favorite is Kosher Kush though... Not quite the haze effect because of the body relaxation but a very functional buzz... almost as energetic as SLH. I feel the same way about the new hybrids... What makes it most difficult is once you find something good, you can't find it again! Studying the genetics has helped me a little but nothing beats a familiar buzz. I have pretty good luck if a know the mommy and daddy of a strain but sometimes it can still be disappointing. All the best!


----------



## TheDude247420 (Apr 1, 2017)

sparkygeek said:


> Peace Dude! The hazes tend to sell out here quickly too! Never had Holy Grail but OG Kush incapacitates me so I stay away during the day... My all-time favorite is Kosher Kush though... Not quite the haze effect because of the body relaxation but a very functional buzz... almost as energetic as SLH. I feel the same way about the new hybrids... What makes it most difficult is once you find something good, you can't find it again! Studying the genetics has helped me a little but nothing beats a familiar buzz. I have pretty good luck if a know the mommy and daddy of a strain but sometimes it can still be disappointing. All the best!


Yeah just when you've found that perfect Strain that hits you just right , a new Strain comes out & yours becomes a search & hopefully find Product . It gets aggravating .


----------



## TheDude247420 (Apr 1, 2017)

sparkygeek said:


> Peace Dude! The hazes tend to sell out here quickly too! Never had Holy Grail but OG Kush incapacitates me so I stay away during the day... My all-time favorite is Kosher Kush though... Not quite the haze effect because of the body relaxation but a very functional buzz... almost as energetic as SLH. I feel the same way about the new hybrids... What makes it most difficult is once you find something good, you can't find it again! Studying the genetics has helped me a little but nothing beats a familiar buzz. I have pretty good luck if a know the mommy and daddy of a strain but sometimes it can still be disappointing. All the best!


Kosher Kush , I've heard of it but haven't had it . I'll have to try to find it & Try . It's been hit & miss mostly around my area , you find a Strain you like & then it disappears or gets Cross-Breed with another Strain & makes it totally different .


----------



## Fevs (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm really enjoying vaping super lemon haze in the days. Currently got over 10 strains here. SLH is the strain I have just before I walk the dog, or do anything in the day. It tastes great, smells delightful and the buzz is very good with me. I have ptsd, yet this strain puts a smile on my face all day


----------



## sparkygeek (Apr 8, 2017)

TheDude247420 said:


> Kosher Kush , I've heard of it but haven't had it . I'll have to try to find it & Try . It's been hit & miss mostly around my area , you find a Strain you like & then it disappears or gets Cross-Breed with another Strain & makes it totally different .


I have the same problem with strains I like disappearing and not being familiar with any strains available... I would imagine it will only get worse as the number of breeders increase. DJ Short (The creator of the Blueberry strain... Maybe all Blueberry strains!) wrote an interesting article about his breeding process... I think it's called "On the Origins of Blueberry". I have found understanding the breeding process helps (a little) when it comes to choosing a newer hybrid. 

I also find Blue Dream is similar to Super Lemon Haze for the first hour or so... Once the body effects kick in I'm useless though! You might find a similar (but slightly muted) effect from a low THC/ultra-low CBD strain. Some phenos of high CBD strains like Pennywise actually have ultra-low CBD. The ultra-low CBD, combined with the low THC (~5%) just turns up the brightness a little... Like a small amount of Super Lemon Haze. I believe some phenos of Cannatonic, Harlequin and AC/DC also express this ultra-low CBD gene.

I don't know if this is an option for you but some flower vaporizers allow fairly precise temperature regulation. That allows you to set the vaporization point above the melting point of THC (responsible for the head buzz) but below the melting point of CBD (mostly responsible for the body effects). It can be tricky but it can also allow you to reduce the body effects of a more indica hybrid. I found this out by accident when I set my vaporizer just above THC's melting point and found my indicas weren't having the same body effect.

Best of Luck!


----------

